# Need help to identify weed



## zlyfish (Apr 12, 2020)

Hello all,

I can really use some helps here. This creature is taking over my yard in a very aggressive manner. Need to help to identify it and take actions accordingly. It has vines extending below my St Aug grass, and flower is purple. Don't have a picture, but I see its small seed pod developing after flowering, similar to beans.

Pic attached, and any help would be greatly appreciated!

Clark


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

It looks like something in the lespedenza family.


----------

